# What's it Worth?



## TomS (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm selling my CNC converted PM-932 milling machine but searching the web I haven't been able to find any meaningful pricing.  I'm looking to the resident experts for help in determining a reasonable market value.  For reference here is the link to my build thread.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/taking-the-cnc-plunge.24858/.  I have attached a picture of my mill as it sits today and a data sheet that lists the current installed features/upgrades. 

I am located in Reno, NV which is not a huge industrial town.  Thanks.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 27, 2020)

I think selling your custom built CNC is a tough market. You're either selling to hobbyists (let's face it guys... we are cheap!) or a small business. You likely won't get back what you put into it in parts, let alone time. The fact that you're in a non-industrial area might help some here. Look at the price of getting a PM-932 today plus the cost of an off the shelf CNC kit for it. From here you either need to discount back to make your machine more attractive than this option, or you need to market the extras (enclosure, tooling, etc.).

It's rough because once you're in the $6-10k range, there are a lot of used machines and even new Tormachs that you are competing against. If you aren't in a hurry, set it up a little higher and be willing to take a reasonable best offer.


----------



## macardoso (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks like a nice build BTW.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 27, 2020)

I was going to write the same. Also depends on how "turn key" a set up it is - how much tooling/ vises/ probes/ software/ hardware will you sell with it. For a small business that has a product line they could use it for and depending on the package, I'd say as much as $5k. For a barebones package to a hobbyist, maybe $3k? The big demerit in an industrial/ semi-industrial setting is the lack of tool changer and the competition from BP prototraks (and the like) just above the top of that range and old Fadals above that. The plus side is that it should be easier to move and power requirements will be manageable. Not going to save much space though.

Why are you selling - got something else coming in to replace it with?


----------



## TomS (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks guys.  My estimate going into this was $4k to $5k which is what you are saying.  This is a turnkey setup.  All that is necessary is to disassemble it for transportation and put it back together.  It includes the computer, monitor, keyboard, mouse and vise as well as a licensed copy of Mach3 and CamBam.  All the tooling is there except for cutters.  Although it doesn't have a tool changer with the Snap Change system I can make a tool change in less than 30 seconds.

Once sold I'll be looking at a new Tormach or Novakon or a used Haas mini-mill or TM.  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 28, 2020)

good luck and fingers crossed. I guess you're not going to know if there's a buyer out there until you try and sell it, right? Might be worth advertising on some knife making forums, garage journal type stuff as this would be an excellent fit for that mill. From what I've read there's a pretty decent makers/ metal art movement in Arizona (big place, I know) so that would be one place to look.

Price also depends on how quickly you want to move it and how much you have to fund the difference to the next machine up. Haas mini-mill sounds awesome. Keep your eyes open for old Fadal 4020s and the like too, they're well regarded.


----------



## projectnut (Jan 28, 2020)

Not to be a downer, but I think you're a bit optimistic on the price.  If it were a factory machine with factory or vendor support your price wouldn't be out of the question.  However in this case there will likely be no warranty beyond the sale, and no support should the new owner have trouble with either the software or hardware.

Lack of support at least for the first year will have an impact on what people are willing to pay.  Most will look at it as a used CNC machine and be willing to pay accordingly.  The mechanical components may last forever, however the electronic components are a different story.  Even though they are now new they will have a limited number of years before they are considered obsolete and will no longer be available.  In most cases these types of electronics are supported for a maximum of 5 years.  Even then they will not be replaced under any warranty.  That means a potential added expense beyond the buyers initial purchase price.  After the 5 year period if a part fails it's likely the machine will need to be retrofitted with different electronics.

Using eBay and Craigslist as a guides there are several nearly new Bridgeports with EZ Trak and Pro Trak CNC conversions.  These machines have a new list price between $34,000.00 to $36,000.00.  At only a year or two old they are going for less than 1/3 that price.  Most on eBay and Craigslist have asking prices north of $12,000.00, but actual selling prices between $6,000.00 and $10,000.00.  If the same scenario holds true for your machine you can realistically expect to get a return of 1/2 to 1/3 of the initial investment.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 28, 2020)

The answer to "What is it worth" is always the same.  It is worth what you can get for it...


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 28, 2020)

Couldnt find the listing in a quick search on CL here in Chicago but I had seen over the weekend. A 2yr old haas mini mill with about a dozen tool holders and tooling which included a reinshaw probe, and vise. Listed as a personal machine with under 10hrs on unit. Have seen on CL for more than 6 months and he was asking 6k.


----------



## TomS (Jan 28, 2020)

Cadillac said:


> Couldnt find the listing in a quick search on CL here in Chicago but I had seen over the weekend. A 2yr old haas mini mill with about a dozen tool holders and tooling which included a reinshaw probe, and vise. Listed as a personal machine with under 10hrs on unit. Have seen on CL for more than 6 months and he was asking 6k.



That's one hell of a deal!  Almost makes you think there was a typo on the price.


----------



## cjtoombs (Jan 29, 2020)

I'd list it for more than you think it will go on Ebay with a make offer option and see what comes up.  There will be some low balls but there will probably be some serious offers as well.  At that point you can either take the offer or end the listing and put on CL for around the best offer price.


----------



## rmantoo (Feb 1, 2020)

New poster here, long time lurker..

I've called about, and inspected several (9 iirc) different cnc converted mills in the Dallas/Fort Worth area in the last 6 months, and am pretty confident your setup would sell in a few days @ $3000, and within no more than a few weeks @ $4000.  

If you were willing to wait something like 2-6 months I believe you might be able to get in the $4500-5k range - but that's iffy, imho, as most people willing to spend $5k, as others have said, have a LOT of other options available to them.

Wish you were closer, but  +-1500 miles is way too far for a tool run for me.

If I were you, I'd advertise it @ $4500 obo on craigslist and see how many responses you get in the first 2 weeks.  If no one wants to come see it in person within 2 weeks, drop it to $4000 obo and go from there...


----------



## TomS (Feb 2, 2020)

rmantoo said:


> New poster here, long time lurker..
> 
> I've called about, and inspected several (9 iirc) different cnc converted mills in the Dallas/Fort Worth area in the last 6 months, and am pretty confident your setup would sell in a few days @ $3000, and within no more than a few weeks @ $4000.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your comments.  Posted to a thread on the Zone and I've got someone interested at about $4500.  Been exchanging info and pics.  We'll see where it goes.  Going to list it on Craigslist and Facebook Marketplace today.


----------

